# What RDA and RTA is hot right now...?



## herb1 (25/4/18)

Hey y'all

Like the title says, what RDA and RTA is hot right now....and, most importantly, why?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

The Recurve RDA is hot right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

And for an RTA there is the Dvarw which is really hot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Gorvian (25/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And for an RTA there is the Dvarw which is really hot!
> View attachment 130216



What makes them hot ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/18)

Gorvian said:


> What makes them hot ?



Well, you see, there's this coil thing inside and if you press a button it heats up and.........

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 15


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

Gorvian said:


> What makes them hot ?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (25/4/18)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Like the title says, what RDA and RTA is hot right now....and, most importantly, why?



The Njord RDA...

But probably for the wrong reasons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## herb1 (25/4/18)

And here i'm expecting Bonza, Rabbit and Drop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (25/4/18)

So many questions to this : Dual/Single ? Bottom/Top airflow ? Capacity? BF/nonBF PricevsPerformance? I hate these kind of open ended questions like I hate typing but here goes .... ;P 


I generally don't buy into the hype but can confirm the Dvarw to be top of my list , followed by the Reload , Aqua Reboot to be reviewed soon....
Availability wise the Dvarw will be hard to come by , the Reload even more so I presume , so the Aqua might be an option.

RDA's are another story , I believe with the right build any RDA (except if it's a really shit RDA) will produce good flavor.
Honeycomb airflow seems all the rage now , so would think the Curve is hot (but again that's based on 'hype' no offense uncle @Rob Fisher )
My top three RDA's : Drop , Dead Rabbit (dual not SQ) , and the good old original Goon (in 22mm).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/4/18)

I have the Dvarw MTL RTA - best ever! Expect clones to reach our shores soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)

Daniel said:


> So many questions to this : Dual/Single ? Bottom/Top airflow ? Capacity? BF/nonBF PricevsPerformance? I hate these kind of open ended questions like I hate typing but here goes .... ;P
> 
> 
> I generally don't buy into the hype but can confirm the Dvarw to be top of my list , followed by the Reload , Aqua Reboot to be reviewed soon....
> ...



No offence taken... however I'm using it as we speak and I can tell you the Recurve is a brilliant Squonking RDA and the reviewers that have reviewed it are spot on! The flavour I'm getting from it beats a lot of other RDA's.

And as for any RDA built right producing good flavour... I don't think so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nadz1972 (25/4/18)

Ghoul 22mm single coil RDA. 

The easiest build deck to work with. With massive complex coils, this is what I vape on at home when I'm relaxing. Crazy flavour. 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (25/4/18)

Geekvape Karma kit.

I know this isn't specifically what's being asked about, but this particular RDTA can convert into an RDA. The flavour is immense and completely unexpected. Because of the huge airflow, there is lots of room to experiment with different builds on the 25mm deck. I don't use the mod (not a fan of hybrids) and have never run it in RDA mode, so I can't say much about those. I use ni80 fused claptons with this. It's a very moist (without splatter), which does mean that your juice will disappear very quickly. This obviously means there's an enormous amount of clouds.

If I'm not mistaken, there is a new version of this kit that comes with a Peerless.


----------



## Silver (26/4/18)

Nice thread @herb1 
Enjoying the posts here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (26/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And for an RTA there is the Dvarw which is really hot!
> View attachment 130216


 Where can I find this Oom?


----------



## Ahmed Kara (26/4/18)

herb1 said:


> And here i'm expecting Bonza, Rabbit and Drop


Drop is best but the Recurve is on another level!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Where can I find this Oom?



I did 4 group buys for it @Ahmed Kara... hopefully you will be able to buy them locally soon from a vendor. If you don't want to wait you can order direct from KHW Mods in Hungary.

https://www.khwmods.com/index.php/product/dvarw-dl-rta-24mm/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

